# Oradour-sur-Glane



## 0xygen (Mar 1, 2016)

Yo, it's been a long time since I posted anything but I thought I would share this particular place and it was really something quite different. Oradour-sur-Glane was occupied by the Nazis durring WW2 and has a particularly tragic history because of the fate of the overwhelming majority of the people that lived there. 

It was kept as it was left - I guess as a reminder so that people never forget. I am not going to bore you with the history here. I would suggest that you check out the official site if you want to read up further (seriously, do as it's a fascinating place, albeit morbid.

I took a shit load of photos but tried to select a few that give you a good introduction. I would highly recommend checking this place out if you are ever in the area. 

Check out the offical site: Oradour-sur-Glane 10 June 1944: a war-crime in France

In the mean time, enjoy 

-0xy


----------



## 0xygen (Mar 1, 2016)

Apologies for any double posts - photobucket is being a pain in the fucking ASS!

-0xygen


----------



## krela (Mar 1, 2016)

Good stuff there, thanks!


----------



## Mearing (Mar 1, 2016)

A very sad place.


----------



## rockfordstone (Mar 1, 2016)

smashing shots. can't even begin to imagine what it was like at the time.


----------



## metsa103 (Mar 1, 2016)

I read about this pace and what happened there a year or so ago. Human cruelty is boundless. Interesting photos, and definitely a place I'd like to visit one day.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 1, 2016)

Great collection of images.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 1, 2016)

Great photos  love the old car!


----------



## 0xygen (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you people. Yes, it is a very moving place in the sense of what happened there. I think what I particularly liked about visiting somewhere like here compared to Auschwitz was that the emphasis was more about looking forward, rather than constantly reflecting on the horrors of the past (and only focusing largely on one particular ethnic group who was targeted). Once photobucket stops rotating my photos and not uploading certain files I will amend the original post.

This certainly wasn't one of my more "edgy" explores, but definitely one of the more meaningful and memorable.

0xygen


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 1, 2016)

Very nice Oxygen. You had a nice day for this. I had a walk around here about 8 years ago and I found a kind of peace an calming feeling. Did you get that? Thanks for posting.


----------



## 0xygen (Mar 1, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Very nice Oxygen. You had a nice day for this. I had a walk around here about 8 years ago and I found a kind of peace an calming feeling. Did you get that? Thanks for posting.



Hi there, yes I definitely felt that here. Very different experience from some of the other places I have been that have a similar history. Yes, it was awful what happened here but there was something calming about the place. It truly has been stuck in time. The cars and the huge amount of sowing machines confirm that!

Glad you guys like the photos. I will have another go at re-arranging the photos later 

0xygen


----------



## tazong (Mar 1, 2016)

Loved the photos - horrific history


----------



## degenerate (Mar 1, 2016)

the photos are beautiful, this is a place that has always interested me.


----------



## ReverendJT (Mar 3, 2016)

Wow this place looks amazing, definitely one for the map.


----------

